# Best overclocking tool



## ritwickgupta (May 20, 2006)

hey techies.....can u recommend me the bst overclocking tool present????? its good that ppl dont mess up their pc with some bad overclocking tool n use a bettesr software . help us guyz


----------



## samrulez (May 20, 2006)

The BIOS is the  best place where u can OC.But there are also many softwares wich allow u to OC from within windows like MSI Core Center .etc


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2006)

Wait, you did not mention what you want to overclock. If it's the graphics card, then use coolbits/rivatuner. If it is the processor and other related peripherals, then BIOS is the most appropriate place.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2006)

For CPU nothing beats the bios itself ..

For GPU nothing beats Rivatuner ...


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 21, 2006)

where can i change the processor clock speed in the bios????


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2006)

The processor clock speed cannot be changed. The speed depends on the product of  the HTT and the multiplier. You increase the speed by increasing the HTT. But increasing HTT will also increase the RAM speed and the HT speed, if allowed to run in sync with the HTT. For that you have to lock the other frequencies.

In the A8N-E BIOS the HTT can be increased in the section known as 'jumperfree configuration'. But different m/b's have different BIOS and the section where you find these options will differ.


----------



## digiFriend (May 21, 2006)

In bios go to "CPU PnP Setup page" 

It depends on which motherboard and processor you are using. Processor can be overclocked by BUS multiplier and BUS Speed.
e.g 3.0 GHZ processor (200 * 15 =3.000 GHz)
200 is BUS speed and 15 is BUS multiplier. Intel processors are BUS multiplier locked. Only option for INTEL processor is to change BUS speed, if your motherboard support.
Remember, over clocking generates more heat, without adequate cooling you may fry your processor. There is no warranty for over clocked dead processor.


----------

